# My new HMT Pilot watch from India - thread no. 3 of 3



## fmattes

MODERATOR'S NOTE:

Due to its length, this thread has been split into three threads.

You can find the previuous posts in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=359134

Crusader


----------



## j4ester

*Re: New HMT Sona watch from India*

Though a little late ,let me start of by wishing all of you a very Happy and Prosperous New Year.

I joined this forum sometime last year when I suddenly discovered a craze for the HMT Pilot. Though the world in general had written off HMT watches,there was, I discovered, a whole bunch of gentlemen like munno,Anand184 and Gansan among others who I feel are doing so much to keep the interest alive in one of the treasures of India- the HMT watch. They kept my interest and hope alive in this frustrating battle to get some HMT watches esp. the Pilot. In the course of this frustrating search, I discovered someother wonderful watches like the Janata,Sona and Rajat. I managed to get a black pilot after a very long search which involved lots of calls to both the Blore and the chennai showroom. Though I wanted to share the story, I was caught up in work and fogot about it. Also noticed that this favorite thread of mine was slowly gathering dust and except for the occassional post,nothing much. THere were times when I thought of posting my Pilot story but somehow it never happened.

Enter akshayb and his wonderful posts.I was really interested and intrigued when I found there was variations of the our dear Janata.Was really happy to see his posts and photos and now he has really outdone himself and I see a renewed interest from all the great HMT lovers...it is like our favorite thread is getting dusted .I have been meaning to write for a while but this morning when I saw the white and gold sona, I was floored...I had to write..thanks so much Akshay for bringing back this interest and also enlightening us.Please tell us where you got the white and gold sona from? I am sure all here want one

To all the other greats of the HMT Club, please keep up the interest in HMT alive-doing some thing that the govt could not. I wish all of us get our dream HMT watches this year

Have a great day
Regards
Jai


----------



## dr_shiva29

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Alright, this is my first post but have been lurking around for some time now. I have been interested in watches generally but never bothered about the HMT as I thought they were extinct!! However, only recently when I found out that there is a retail outlet in Chennai (while browsing the net) I managed to pay them a visit.

My first impression of that place was not all that good and I do not want to change it now also after many visits over the past few days. However, I fell in love with a watch then but didnt know about its history or anything. It was a Janata. When I did a bit of search about it that I came to know that it was a fantastic watch, adored by many.

My interest with HMT watches grew and now I can say I am a proud owner of 6 HMT watches (3 Janatas, 1 Black Pilot and 1 NASL 03 + An old watch which my dad got from his company in 1992!!)

Although much has been written about the Janatas, Pilots, Sonas and Rajats, I see that no much is mentioned about the newer models anywhere (rare, if any). Couple of previous posts do throw some light on them but i thought I will write something about the ADSL and NASLs so that people know about them too.

Mind you that the outlets do not have any brochure or literature on these and they won't allow you to take pics also.

All the watches described below have Atuomatic movements and I read somewhere that it is in fact Miyota.

The ADSLs come in 3 types:

ADSL 02- Rs. 2095
ADSL 03- Rs. 2295
ADSL 04- Rs. 2995

*ADSL 02* has got a smaller round dial (~36mm??) and comes in white and blue colors with leather straps. The finish is superb and the texture of the white dial in particular is world class. (Below pic was posted earlier in this forum courtesy MaTTK; https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=143071&page=16)

ADSL 02









*ADSL 03* is HMTs effort to place itself in the international market and has comparitively a bigger dial that the 02 counterpart and is available again in blue and white dials. The dial size shoud be somewhere near 39-40 mm. Although I liked HMTs effort to create this masterpiece, I was not very happy with the fact that they have used plastic on the dial, which stands out obviously. My only concern is that the plastic may fade out with use and exposure to the sun.

They have a further smaller size in the same variant and I think that is for the ladies (but am not sure) and the leather strap used is a bit different.

ADSL 03









ADSL 03 Crown Engraving









*ADSL 04*- No idea. Have not seen this watch yet and no photographs available anywhere. Would be interested to see if any other member could gather some info on it.

*The NASLs too have 3 types:*

*NASL 01- Rs. ??*
*NASL 02- Rs. 3300*
*NASL 03- Rs. 3300*

*NASL 01-* No idea again. Anyone???

*NASL 02- *This watch is huge, guys, and looks amazing. The dial itself, I believe will be ~48mm including crown. The white dial and the brown leather strap are just out of this world. The new HMT logo on the dial is like fresh breath, although I like the older logos. It has sort of a squarish round shape with numerals at 12 & 6 and SS markers. The hands are luminous and will interest anyone who like big and heavy watches.

NASL 02 (Apologies for the bad quality; split second shot with a mobile phone camera) 









*NASL 03-* Although many claim that the ADSL 03 is HMTs best watch so far, I feel that this watch is way ahead of the previous version. Firstly the big round dial is 45mm (exact) including crown, quick day/date @ 3, superb finish, shiny metallic bezel, simple but exudes richness. The texture of the dial material is beautiful in itself.

NASL 03 (Bought this morning; photo doesnt do justice to the watch)









NASL 03 Case Back









HMT IS OFFERING AN AMAZING 10% DISCOUNT ON ALL ADSL AND NASL MODELS; AND UPTO 25% ON OTHER MODELS

I hope you enjoyed my post and if there are any mistakes please feel free to correct me. Additions are also welcome.


----------



## Crusader

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Welcome to the forum, Dr. Shiva, and many thanks for the report and pictures!


----------



## akshayb

*My mere madness of HMT watches*

Thanks "*j4ester*" for appreciating my posts, I can just say this is a my mere madness of HMT watches, now I can feel bit released and little bitterness in my archetypes in some corner of my heart of not welcomed by Crusader is gone now.;-) 
Thanks *Dr. Siva* for posting beautiful Pics of NASL and ADSl Models. As many members have asked me to post Pics of these models. I can be bit leisurely in buying these models now, and have less difficult time every morning to decide which HMT to wear for the day.
Being a Philatelist I have developed a habit to study objects in depth, I suppose this habit is working here also. Though I had a difficult time in our last Philatelic Society's meeting, as many members of society are behind me to help them in getting HMT watches. After seeing my HMT Janata.
I think a new Cult is being created here of HMT watches' lovers. 
I would like to request Crusader to consider to start a new forum for HMT watches and shift all the posting in this thread to that.

Further I like to state that, I would be more than happy to help any member in regards to HMT watches.Please feel free for the same.

Thanks Guys once again for reading and appreciating my posts.:thanks

With Wishes
AkshayB


----------



## Crusader

*Re: My mere madness of HMT watches*



akshayb said:


> I would like to request Crusader to consider to start a new forum for HMT watches and shift all the posting in this thread to that.


I think Indian watches have benefited greatly from exposure to a wider audience. I don't think you would get nearly the same kind of exposure yet in a forum dedicated solely to Indian watches.


----------



## akshayb

*Re: My mere madness of HMT watches*



Crusader said:


> I think Indian watches have benefited greatly from exposure to a wider audience. I don't think you would get nearly the same kind of exposure yet in a forum dedicated solely to Indian watches.


Yeah Martin I agree with you, May this thread live long.

With Wishes
AkshayB


----------



## munno

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Dr.Shiva, thank you very much for posting those pictures of ADSL & NASL. I've been dying to see how NASL looks like and now I finally do, thanks to you. NASL really looks goods and HMT has done good job there. I am going to buy each of all three NASL. I was told that all three models comes in White, Blue & Black colour.

That NASL02 dial is kind of looking like Radiomir shape. And that NASL 03 is beauty. Somewhat similar looking to one of the Bulova watches.

I'll see if I could fill the gap and get those missing pictures. I have to rely on friends visiting HMT showroom and take some pictures. That is if they allow to take pictures. Not sure why HMT is so secrative about these ADSL & NASL watches and not even printing any marketing material or publishing on net.

Akshay, would appreciate if you could share some more info on the source of that white dial Sona, please.


----------



## akshayb

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



munno said:


> Dr.Shiva, thank you very much for posting those pictures of ADSL & NASL. I've been dying to see how NASL looks like and now I finally do, thanks to you. NASL really looks goods and HMT has done good job there. I am going to buy each of all three NASL. I was told that all three models comes in White, Blue & Black colour.
> 
> That NASL02 dial is kind of looking like Radiomir shape. And that NASL 03 is beauty. Somewhat similar looking to one of the Bulova watches.
> 
> I'll see if I could fill the gap and get those missing pictures. I have to rely on friends visiting HMT showroom and take some pictures. That is if they allow to take pictures. Not sure why HMT is so secrative about these ADSL & NASL watches and not even printing any marketing material or publishing on net.
> 
> Akshay, would appreciate if you could share some more info on the source of that white dial Sona, please.


Dear Munno, 
I agree with you, clean, classy and elegant looks of NASL and ADSL watches coupled with a reliable sturdy movement makes them a desirable object, I think HMT has recently launched the White Sonas, I bought it from a local watch dealer, I believe that they shall be available all over the places in due course.

With Wishes
AkshayB


----------



## dr_shiva29

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

As I mentioned previously that my photos of my new NASL 03 did not do justice to the watch, I am posting some fresh ones, for everyone to enjoy.

A few observations so far:

1. This watch is heavier than expected. 
2. The leather band, although looked good on first look, is a bit hard. Would have preferred something softer.
3. The position of 9 is funny 

However, I got second looks from people whomever I met today


----------



## akshayb

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Dear Friends,
These are two beautiful HMT advts. first one is uploaded by fmattes on the you tube, watch and enjoy


----------



## munno

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



dr_shiva29 said:


> 3. The position of 9 is funny


Thanks for the pics. That position of 9 buged me too. Why would they do that? What's wrong with displaying it vertical?

If you wouldn't mind, could you please provide your observations on below topics.

1. How smooth is winding?
2. Once fully wind, how long it runs (power reserve)?
3. Does the new movement Hack?
4. If you are comfortable to open back and have tools to open it, see what caliber the movement is and how good is finishing of movement?
5. Is the crystal glass/mineral or plastic?

Lot to ask, isn't it, but I can't help it. Lurking around this forum got me into technicilatity. o|

:thanks


----------



## akshayb

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



dr_shiva29 said:


> As I mentioned previously that my photos of my new NASL 03 did not do justice to the watch, I am posting some fresh ones, for everyone to enjoy.
> 
> A few observations so far:
> 
> 1. This watch is heavier than expected.
> 2. The leather band, although looked good on first look, is a bit hard. Would have preferred something softer.
> 3. The position of 9 is funny


Thanks for beautiful pics Dr. Siva

And I am wrongly thinking that I am mad alone. :-!


----------



## munno

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Here is NASL 01. (Pic borrowed from internet site).


----------



## Anand184

*Re: New HMT Sona watch from India*



j4ester said:


> Though a little late ,let me start of by wishing all of you a very Happy and Prosperous New Year.
> 
> I joined this forum sometime last year when I suddenly discovered a craze for the HMT Pilot. Though the world in general had written off HMT watches,there was, I discovered, a whole bunch of gentlemen like munno,Anand184 and Gansan among others who I feel are doing so much to keep the interest alive in one of the treasures of India- the HMT watch. They kept my interest and hope alive in this frustrating battle to get some HMT watches esp. the Pilot. In the course of this frustrating search, I discovered someother wonderful watches like the Janata,Sona and Rajat. I managed to get a black pilot after a very long search which involved lots of calls to both the Blore and the chennai showroom. Though I wanted to share the story, I was caught up in work and fogot about it. Also noticed that this favorite thread of mine was slowly gathering dust and except for the occassional post,nothing much. THere were times when I thought of posting my Pilot story but somehow it never happened.
> 
> Enter akshayb and his wonderful posts.I was really interested and intrigued when I found there was variations of the our dear Janata.Was really happy to see his posts and photos and now he has really outdone himself and I see a renewed interest from all the great HMT lovers...it is like our favorite thread is getting dusted .I have been meaning to write for a while but this morning when I saw the white and gold sona, I was floored...I had to write..thanks so much Akshay for bringing back this interest and also enlightening us.Please tell us where you got the white and gold sona from? I am sure all here want one
> 
> To all the other greats of the HMT Club, please keep up the interest in HMT alive-doing some thing that the govt could not. I wish all of us get our dream HMT watches this year
> 
> Have a great day
> Regards
> Jai


 Thanks for the kind words Jai .Yes i do get passionate when defending the reputation of the HMT watches.That might be because ,these classic watches are like the people in our lives whom we take for granted,who are always there in the background working diligently and are reliable to an fault .The kind who never demand loving attention from you.So just like the people ,these watches have served our countrymen and soldiers who live in harsh environment like -40 deg c temperatures of the glaciers to 50 deg c of the deserts and everything in between. In a way it's no different to the foot soldiers who serve the country . It certainly hurts to see such a wonderful and reliable friend loosing the respect because of some bureaucrat's apathy and that too not because of any of its faults. 
Yes quality certainly seems to have taken a back seat at Chinar and other units of HMT situated in north India. 
Anyway it certainly is a nice thing that this thread is seeing some activity once again and its a good thing that the HMT watches have won some more admirers.
Gansan alone has done a lot to HMT by making sure that the HMT watch lovers from other places get to own these humble yet reliable watches.I always make it a point to convince my friends to buy a HMT mechanical watch whenever i can.


----------



## dr_shiva29

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



munno said:


> Thanks for the pics. If you wouldn't mind, could you please provide your observations on below topics.
> 
> 1. How smooth is winding?
> 2. Once fully wind, how long it runs (power reserve)?
> 3. Does the new movement Hack?
> 4. If you are comfortable to open back and have tools to open it, see what caliber the movement is and how good is finishing of movement?
> 5. Is the crystal glass/mineral or plastic?


Hi Munno,

Sorry for the late reply; mainly because I was waiting for the watch to stop to figure out the reserve.  Following are my responses:

1. Crown winding is good and a lot smoother. The movement of the seconds dial is pretty swift too, similar to the ones with higher jewels.

2. My watch was wound for the first time on Saturday morning by the shopkeeper when I bought it. I wore it for 3 hours roughly and then left it. It took the watch 67 hours to stop!!! Mind you, the shopkeeper did not wind the watch fully. Hope this gives you an idea.

3. The movement does not hack, which I would have expected in this watch.

4. Unfortunately I do have any tools or experience to open the case back to find out the calibre. Will try to ask the shop guys while visiting them next.

5. I believe the crystal is glass. Can be mineral also but will check it with HMT.

Let me know if you want any further information.

*BTW, has anyone heard about HMT Chronographs????*


----------



## munno

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

thanks dr_shiva, appreciate your response. Please see if you can find out about point 4 when you are next at watch shop.

Never heard about HMT Chronograph.


----------



## pennyilu

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Hello

My first post.

I am very much surprised to know the interest in HMT watches. I have a few of them and they serve my purpose fine. I am not sure if they run slow or fast by a few seconds and never bothered to find out as I am not an Astronaut. 

Posting some pictures.

Also note the Leo automatic with the unique date hand.
Shakti manual wind.

Sorry about the pics. They are from my mobile phone and my SLR will be returned after 3 months. Couldn't wait to post.

regards

Niranjan


----------



## munno

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Hi Niranjan, welcome to this forum. One more HMT fan. 

That white pilot you have is very desirable by everyone here but nowhere to be found. Don't loose it but if you want to, you know who to contact. ;-)


----------



## pennyilu

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Thanks 
munno,

My next buy is ADSL.

regards

Niranjan


----------



## Anand184

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



pennyilu said:


> Thanks
> munno,
> 
> My next buy is ADSL.
> 
> regards
> 
> Niranjan


Interesting collection of HMT watches |>.Can you please tell us more about the automatic you have shown there.It obviously doesn't seem to have the Rajat's movement .As it lacks complications.From my limited knowledge about HMT automatics ,i was of the opinion that the Rajat's movement was the first automatic. Leo's looks older.


----------



## dr_shiva29

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Guys,

To my surprise, HMT does have Chronographs!!!! There are 3 of them, as per information from the HMT Outlet in Chennai. They seem to have one with them but don't know where they have kept it!!!! Typical, isn't it?

To validate this, please see the first video posted by AkshayB in post#370 and freeze the video at 0:31. Thats a nice Chrono with white dial and brown leather strap, and even with the moon phase, I believe.

Any more information, anyone?


----------



## pennyilu

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Hello

Anand,

I bought the leo in 2002.

It has SS body and original strap.
Has a dimension of 44mm lug to lug and 38mm including crown.
Nice clear white face with golden bordered hour and minute hand and completely golden second hand.
 Inner numerals are golden too. No fade and scratch as seen in the image. Just that it has collected a lot of dirt. Need a good cleaning.
It is much better looking compared to the image. Has a nice period look and since I collect a lot of old stuff, my friends have asked me this watch for closer inspection at several occasions. It needs servicing after a many years of driving around city on my bike. I haven't been using it for more than a year.

Niranjan


----------



## munno

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



dr_shiva29 said:


> Guys,
> 
> To my surprise, HMT does have Chronographs!!!! There are 3 of them, as per information from the HMT Outlet in Chennai. They seem to have one with them but don't know where they have kept it!!!! Typical, isn't it?
> 
> To validate this, please see the first video posted by AkshayB in post#370 and freeze the video at 0:31. Thats a nice Chrono with white dial and brown leather strap, and even with the moon phase, I believe.
> 
> Any more information, anyone?


I think they are quartz not mechanical chrono. None the less, looks are good. |>


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



munno said:


> I think they are quartz not mechanical chrono. None the less, looks are good. |>


No, a mechanical chrono is expected.

A few days ago I was contacted by wus member naganaga for directions to the HMT store. He went there and obviously purchased some watches (no pilots), and among them was a new kind of automatic. I was about to go to the store to have a look at it, but he offered to post a photo here so I did not go!

Come on sir, I am still waiting for the photo! Please post it asap!


----------



## munno

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

I wonder if it has sea-gull st19 movement. Titan made a deal with chinese, may be HMT made a deal too.

where is that picture?


----------



## naganaga

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Gansan said:


> No, a mechanical chrono is expected.
> 
> A few days ago I was contacted by wus member naganaga for directions to the HMT store. He went there and obviously purchased some watches (no pilots), and among them was a new kind of automatic. I was about to go to the store to have a look at it, but he offered to post a photo here so I did not go!
> 
> Come on sir, I am still waiting for the photo! Please post it asap!


Gansan, my apologies for the delay; suddenly became too busy at work. Will post over the weekend. It is the NASL 2. I think someone's already posted a couple of pics, but will try and pos some better pics, if I can! And many thanks for the directions, etc.


----------



## akshayb

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Dear Friends,
This another beautiful Automatic from HMT, DILIP. I got three Automatics from HMT, Rajat, Dilip, and NASL-III, of course all of them are well finished and looks are stunning. As the pics of Rajat and NASL-III are already exists on this thread, I am putting HMT DILIP's Pics. See them to believe.









Nicely finished case and golden dial marks, Date & day window and Hands looks gorgeous








​
Note black inlay on golden hands



















Even nicely finished Folded link Stainless Bracelet looks good.

I find that even older models of Automatics of HMT are worth.

With Wishes
AkshayB ​


----------



## akshayb

*Hmt Janata Trio*

Friends,
These are all the three HMT Janata.




























These are the differences I could find out in these Janatas are

1. The case ring around the crystal is roundish in Janata Hindi and flattish in both Janata English.

2. The sides of Both Janata English have brushed finish and sides of Janata Hindi are shiny.

3. Difference in backs of all the three Janatas can be seen in Picture above, (From left) first two are Janata English and the last one is Janata Hindi.

4. And of-course most noted difference in Janata is Second Hand which is red in Janata English and Steel in Janata Hindi.

Though I don't have any measures to find out dimensions of these watches but apparently I cann't find any difference in dimensions. It will be interesting to find out if there are more variants of HMT JANATAs.

With Wishes
AkshayB
​


----------



## Crusader

*Re: Hmt Janata Trio*

The on eon the left is absolutely fabulous! :-!


----------



## Janne

*Re: Hmt Janata Trio*

Crusader, you should get one. Cool watches. And they work really well!
The only negative is the straps, short and quite hard, but easily changed!


----------



## j4ester

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

hi Niranjan,

The Leo is a real beauty!!! It does have a vintage look.I was under the impression that it was a vintage restored watch. I was surprised when I came to know u bought it in 02. Nice to know about this model.

regards
Jai


----------



## j4ester

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Yesterday I went to the HMT showroom in Chennai and asked them about the White Dial Sona(WDS) The person at the store asked me if I was the person who had called them regarding the WDS. I think Akshay's post has generated a lot of interest in the watch. When I asked the sales person if they would be getting any stock of WDS, he answered that they might get it or they might not get it. ! Nice answer.

I also enquired about the English Janatas as showcased by Aksahy. They only have stock of the Hindi ones. I also had a look at the NASL03. They have only one. It looks beautiful in person. No wonder dr_shiva got second looks  really a handsome watch!!!

regards
Jai


----------



## munno

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Akshay, see how much damage you have done. ;-)

I don't get these HMT dealers. They stock watch in very very small qty and there is very inconsistancy of supply between factory and dealer.

I called dealer in another state and they said that there is one white sona but don't know if they can/will get it. o|


----------



## akshayb

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Probably this thread has made me crazy and that madness is troubling all the people on this thread.
I must say that I am just lucky that I am sitting near the the head of HMT watches i.e B"lore, further according to my information white Sona and Janata Eng. (w/o numbers) are easily available here. So I suppose there shouldn't be any problem in getting them.
yeah Jai you are right, I also went to HMT Show room with a friend who wanted to buy Janata and Pilot after seeing mine, ended up buying a NASL-III along with another two autos.(My friends had called some time back, informs me that, his janata and pilot are taken away by some of his relatives and we have to go back to buy new ones :-|)

With Wishes
AkshayB


----------



## Narender

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Hi Akshay,
The threads are pretty interesting and I am also a fan of HMT watches. But my bad luck, am unable to find a Pilot watch in Bangalore. I have called up many sellers in Bangalore but my attempts were futile. I want to buy a Pilot Black dial. Can you please lemme know from wer I can get it now? Thanks in adv.
Cheers,
Naren.


----------



## Crusader

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Welcome to the forum, Naren!


----------



## akshayb

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Narender said:


> Hi Akshay,
> The threads are pretty interesting and I am also a fan of HMT watches. But my bad luck, am unable to find a Pilot watch in Bangalore. I have called up many sellers in Bangalore but my attempts were futile. I want to buy a Pilot Black dial. Can you please lemme know from wer I can get it now? Thanks in adv.
> Cheers,
> Naren.


Dear Narender,
Welcome to madness of HMT watches. ;-)

I hope, My PM with details would help you.

With Wishes
AkshayB


----------



## Anand184

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Hi Akshay,
The automatic Dilip looks quite good .Let me thank you for such wonderful pictures, they certainly are far better than any found on the HMT site for sure.
I must say ,i've never seen this model before .That's understandable considering it's a HMT .It does look like as though it shares the movement with the Rajat.Can you do me an favour and post some pictures of the Dilip besides any other watch of HMT? preferably a Rajat or an Janata would do.Thanking you in advance .
Anand


----------



## Anand184

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

It appears like as though someone at the production units of HMT has a good/wicked sense of humor! Considering the number of old models which keep popping up when you least expect and shocking the hell out of you!
Looks as though they select the production models from a lot.Or is it their way of keeping the faithful customers on their toes?!:think:
Certainly it seems like the chances of getting a particular model you wished for ,is like depending on an random event ,or an act of god!!:-s They certainly have been making a lot of us here pray.For WUSers from other cultures it's a sample of the KARMA philosophy at work.
Considering that their own outlet personnel have no idea as to what will be in their next consignment.We can only see it in a philosophical manner i guess.


----------



## akshayb

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Anand184 said:


> Hi Akshay,
> The automatic Dilip looks quite good .Let me thank you for such wonderful pictures, they certainly are far better than any found on the HMT site for sure.
> I must say ,i've never seen this model before .That's understandable considering it's a HMT .It does look like as though it shares the movement with the Rajat.Can you do me an favour and post some pictures of the Dilip besides any other watch of HMT? preferably a Rajat or an Janata would do.Thanking you in advance .
> Anand


Thanks Anand, :thanks
for appreciating pics, I just wanted to do justice with this beautiful watch which looks more pretty on the wrist than in pics. Yesterday I was wearing this watch which inspired one of my friend to buy one for him. 
Actually HMT watches has been going through tough times and they are possibly doing what ever they can to keep it going. So we HMT fans should co op with them and help them in which ever way possible.

Any ways have you seen new range of very beautiful Inox watches by HMT, believe me they are work of art. Slim Square watch with black dial looks very nice, I happened to see them today.(_only I know how difficult it was for me not to buy one_).
I shall post the pics of Dilip, with Rajat tomorrow. (_You will faint if you will listen to the price at which I have bought it, of course from HMT show room_).Other than this I got couple of hand wound watches that also you will see tomorrow.:-d
My son is sitting besides me appreciating NASL-III and telling me that this is really a cool watch. So I think young ones are also liking their new designs.:-!

With Wishes
AkshayB


----------



## j4ester

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Akshay,

really thrilled about the news of your new watches..eagerly awaiting the photographs...
so that I can add to my wish list  What is the story behind INOX watches. ? Are they a new line from HMT.I did see them in the showroom...but my focus was only on the White Dial Sona so the INOX dint register 

Regards
Jai


----------



## Anand184

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



akshayb said:


> Thanks Anand, :thanks
> for appreciating pics, I just wanted to do justice with this beautiful watch which looks more pretty on the wrist than in pics. Yesterday I was wearing this watch which inspired one of my friend to buy one for him.
> Actually HMT watches has been going through tough times and they are possibly doing what ever they can to keep it going. So we HMT fans should co op with them and help them in which ever way possible.
> 
> Any ways have you seen new range of very beautiful Inox watches by HMT, believe me they are work of art. Slim Square watch with black dial looks very nice, I happened to see them today.(_only I know how difficult it was for me not to buy one_).
> I shall post the pics of Dilip, with Rajat tomorrow. (_You will faint if you will listen to the price at which I have bought it, of course from HMT show room_).Other than this I got couple of hand wound watches that also you will see tomorrow.:-d
> My son is sitting besides me appreciating NASL-III and telling me that this is really a cool watch. So I think young ones are also liking their new designs.:-!
> 
> With Wishes
> AkshayB


 Yeah , that's the thing about HMT watches especially their older mechanical models,they all seem to look even better when seen for real.As far as their innox range is considered ,isn't that a collection of quartz watches?I never go for quartz watches.
A small suggestion, if i may,convince your friends to buy HMT watches .It would be even better if we could convince them to buy HMT mechanical watches.As it is, people have forgotten the beauty of mechanical watches and hence the current state of HMT in india.So if we can make them see the virtues of owning a mechanical watch and that too at such an astonishing price.Then i think we'd be doing a bigger service to HMT.


----------



## akshayb

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Dear Friends,
These are the beautiful hand wound watches,Shakti and Ravi From HMT. True to it's name SHAKTI (POWER/ ENERGY) looks like it's meant for real hard working men and on the contrary RAVI (sun) gives a look of a sophisticated well dressed men. Just have a look.































































True to it's name SHAKTI Looks like it's made for real men.
​









Yes this traditional HMT Folded link Braclet.:-!
​









Yes Ravi is Available in two Different dials White and Brown
​









You can observe a _Guilloché dial better in white Ravi_​









As before these watches are also finished very well and brown leather strap of RAVI is really complimenting the watch. In fact I liked RAVI better than HMT SONA,:-! in each and every accept other than SONA is more popular.

With Wishes 
AkshayB
​​


----------



## akshayb

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Friends,
 Here are the pics of HMT RAJAT (Silver) and HMT DILIP (Protector) . I find them very different and difficult to compare, both are the designs which will never grow old.





































With Wishes
AkshayB​


----------



## akshayb

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Friends 
These Pics requires your comments. 





































I hope this is enough for now, I will try to post some thing more interesting next weekend.

With Wishes
Akshay​


----------



## munno

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

I liked both of them. The leather straps seems to be of good quality, too. The date in first one is getting changed at right time as well. Both look of generous size which, most desire.

What about crystal, plastic/glass/sapphire?

What are price like? Assuming it is HMT and quartz watch, it should be very reasonable price.


----------



## j4ester

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

First of all, my jaw did a little drop when I eagerly scrolled down and saw the Shakti and Ravi..the Ravi is simple, classic and stunning. The Shakti is also a impressive but there is something that stops it from reaching where the Ravi is - maybe it is the steel strap or the pairing of the steel case and light brown dial. Maybe a proper strap and it would jump several notches higher.The Ravi in two models are absolutely stunning-as I am scrolling down the post, my wishlist is getting bigger and I am sure of serious damage to my bank account  
The Roman is wonderful-Are they still making them?. The Inox is also an elegant piece. But the hero of the post is definitely Ravi. Till now, it was the white Dialed Sona that was on top of my list- now the Ravi Twins and Shakthi also are on it.

With resp. to Rajat and Dilip, I think these are watches that are not very photogenic. Based on my experience with Rajat, I think I can safely say that the Dilip would look much better in person. So will see it and add to my wishlist.

I dont think the Chennai showroom has a clue that these watches exist 

Thanks Akshay for letting us know about these beauties.:thanks

Regards
Jai


----------



## munno

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Guys, its been bothering me for few months and finally decided to get your opinion.

We collectively have kind of hijacked this thread and lately the watches we have been disucssing has nothing to do with Military Or Pilot watches. This thread although very informative, has grown out of proportion and kind of changed direction.

Original poster must be thinking, what the...

Anyway, how about we start posting in Affordable Watches forum as these HMT's are exactly that. What do you say?


----------



## Anand184

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Thanks Akshay !
You certainly are contributing to this thread in a big way .I am sure even someone who is merely curious and goes through this thread will end up buying HMT watches which you've shown.
Thanks for the pictures of the Dilip with the Rajat .Rajat has been a perennial favourite of mine and as Jai rightly said pictures hardly do justice to it.But you have brought out its beauty in the pictures.Rajat as i've noticed looks better in right blend of light and shadows .
Yes, Dilip certainly seems to be a handsome watch.I am partial towards steel cases and steel kinda looking dials. I did ask the local watchmaker and he told me that Dilip does share the movement with the Rajat.Speaking about the movement .Recently a friend of mine got inspired by my Rajat and borrowed a citizen automatic watch from his dad .That watch interestingly has the same movement and its 40 years old!! .His dad hadn't been using it for nearly an decade and when my friend put it on his wrist it began working without any fuss!.
I had never seen the Dilip before and i should thank you for bringing it to our notice .I am a big fan of HMT automatics and i just might end up buying a Dilip.


----------



## dr_shiva29

*Re: Hmt Janata Trio*



akshayb said:


> Friends,
> These are all the three HMT Janata.
> 
> 
> With Wishes
> 
> AkshayB​​


Here are my Janatas. I managed to get the Hindi and the Numeral variant in Chennai; and thanks to Akshay for the English with red seconds. Like everyone else, I love these watches.


----------



## Narender

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Great Pics Mr.Akshay.  The white Ravi really looks awesome. I thought it had only brown dial. Now I will look fa that model as well.
Cheers,
Naren.


----------



## akshayb

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Thanks Guys,
For Kind appreciations. 
Actually I found both Shakti and Ravi irresistible. Shakti actually looks better on your wrist, and true to it's name, can be worn when you are into tough physical job or activity.

With Wishes
AkshayB


----------



## naganaga

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

What you say about thread-jacking makes sense, so here we go:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2616924
The new NASL-03; will post pics of NASL-02 over the next couple of days.


----------



## munno

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Thank you so much, naganaga.

Lets leave this thread alone and start fresh ones.


----------



## Narender

*My new Janata Watch*

Hi all,

I got a new Janata Watch on 20.Jan.10. It has an Hindi logo hence no red second hand. Got it changed to Red in the showroom. The strap is black and does not have a good finish. The edges are damaged but still can be worn without hassle. The movement had lotta dust in it but go them cleaned and it looks perfect now. Can't wait to show all...will post the pic this evening or tomorrow.Still there are 4more pieces in the showroom. Got this @ Unity Buildings in Bangalore.

Till I post,|>
Narender.E.S.


----------



## Narender

*Re: My new Janata Watch*

Hi all,

Pictures of Janata is attached. The dial, as mentioned earlier, was steel. It was changed to Red later. Sorry, cudn't post the nex day.

Cheers,
Narender.E.S


----------



## akshayb

*Re: My new Janata Watch*



Narender said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got a new Janata Watch on 20.Jan.10. It has an Hindi logo hence no red second hand. Got it changed to Red in the showroom. The strap is black and does not have a good finish. The edges are damaged but still can be worn without hassle. The movement had lotta dust in it but go them cleaned and it looks perfect now. Can't wait to show all...will post the pic this evening or tomorrow.Still there are 4more pieces in the showroom. Got this @ Unity Buildings in Bangalore.
> 
> Till I post,|>
> Narender.E.S.





Narender said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Pictures of Janata is attached. The dial, as mentioned earlier, was steel. It was changed to Red later. Sorry, cudn't post the nex day.
> 
> Cheers,
> Narender.E.S


On the Contrary, I do not agree with you Narender.
I went to the same place and bought a JANATA Hindi,and put it on a red second hand. In fact I checked with eye glass 3-4 watches Lying in their show case, and I can't find any dust in the case, grinding burs or rough edges in any of the watches.
here is the pic:









AkshayB:-!​


----------



## pennyilu

*Re: My new Janata Watch*

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=353305

Just started this thread. In case few of you have missed it posting the link here.

Niranjan


----------



## akshayb

*My New HMT Prabal*

Friends,
During my Last visit to HMT showroom, I bought this watch half heartedly, but I fallen in love with it latter on, I cann't believe that this well shaped watch is made by HMT. See to Believe:






















AkshayB​


----------



## akshayb

*HMT JANATA Hindi*

Friends Here are Better Pictures of JANATA Hindi with Red Sec. Hand.















Hope I am not over doing, by posting so much. I am stopping myself from posting too may pics right now, shall post more if you like, by this week end.​
AkshayB​


----------



## Janne

*Re: HMT JANATA Hindi*

It seems to be very well finished!


----------



## munno

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

I've noticed that gold plated models have higher level of finish then steel ones. Both, my Sona and Kedar are notch above in finish compared to others I have.


----------



## Anand184

*Re: HMT JANATA Hindi*

The Janata versions available nowadays seems to have a chromed case and another thing is on the case back it says that it has stainless steel case-back.Does that mean that the case is not made from steel any more? The Pilot with screw type case back has a more solid feel to it and it says the watch is made of stainless steel.The interesting thing is that the local watchmaker swears that the new Janata has a stainless steel case too and that they might have been using the case-back of different models such as the ones made of brass.
My gut feeling is that, since HMT is a honest company ,then the new Janata models might indeed not have stainless steel case.
For its price though,it doesn't matter whether its stainless steel or not.


----------



## Anand184

*Re: HMT JANATA Hindi*

It's nothing folks ,the Janata's case indeed is made of stainless steel .They must have mistakenly put some other watch's case back on this particular piece .Or it might be that ,they may not have thought about it as a big deal .
I did check the power reserve and it's amazing .On a full wind it runs for 44 and half hours to 45 hours and i got this beauty for an bargain price of 375 Rs !!!!


----------



## akshayb

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Anand, Please post picture of this watch.

Thanks 
AkshayB


----------



## Anand184

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Akshay .It's the same model of Janata as you've posted without the red second hand of course .


----------



## Anand184

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

The camera which i have is an old Nikon FM 10 SLR .It's a film camera and i have taken some pictures of the hmt watches that i have .Unfortunately i dropped the camera a couple of months back and the lens has lost it's focus .I have found a good guy to repair it .But haven't been able to get it done as he stays on the other side of the town.


----------



## akshayb

*My Pilot Antique Watch*

This is probably from the first Lot of Pilots Manufactured by HMT (please correct if I am Wrong), all the parts in this watch except crystal are originals.










I would like to know further information regarding this watch.

AkshayB​


----------



## Narender

*Re: My Pilot Antique Watch*

Akshay,

Wer did u get this? Thsi looks terrific wen compared to the recent ones. You have done an in depth exercise on HMTs  this is really awesome. is this available in HMT,Jalahalli?How much u paid fa this stuff?


----------



## akshayb

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Dear Narender
This is a antique watch, I just stumbled upon by chance, I do not think this is available in shops.

Thanks :thanks
AkshayB


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Akshay,
Check if this watch has a hacking second hand. If it was an early IAF issue watch, it will. Check out this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=201902


----------



## Narender

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Hi this looks terrific. Good piece.


----------



## Narender

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Hi Akshay,

I wud jus like to know one thing. People in this thread prefer HMT watches, esp mechanical.
I wud like to start a new thread to know fa which reasons we like mech watches. I am sure the feedback from all wud be interstng to read.How to do this?

Naren.


----------



## hari317

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Hello Everyone,

My name is Hari, I live in Mumbai and have just now joined WUS to thank you all. Ever since I came across this thread, I have wanted a Pilot watch and I could finally purchase one today from a Dealer in Dadar, Mumbai for just Rs 615. Both the HMT showrooms in Mumbai located at Dadar and Cuffe parade were out of stocks of this particular model.

There is a dealer in Ghartkopar who it seems has around 10 Pilots in stock.

I would be grateful; if anyone can tell me where I can buy a HMT Leo and the HMT Excel Automatic watches.

I also saw the NASL and ADSL watches, but strangely they did not speak to me as much as the simple Pilot or even the Kanchan and Nachiket models.

Best Regards,
Hari


----------



## akshayb

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Gansan said:


> Akshay,
> Check if this watch has a hacking second hand. If it was an early IAF issue watch, it will. Check out this thread:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=201902


Hi Gansan,
No hacking second in this. Probably this is not a service issue watch, I suppose, they didn't write model names on service issue watches, this is a regular commercial model, out of first lot of HMT Pilots, according to information provided by showroom staff of HMT in Bangalore.

AkshayB


----------



## akshayb

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



hari317 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My name is Hari, I live in Mumbai and have just now joined WUS to thank you all. Ever since I came across this thread, I have wanted a Pilot watch and I could finally purchase one today from a Dealer in Dadar, Mumbai for just Rs 615. Both the HMT showrooms in Mumbai located at Dadar and Cuffe parade were out of stocks of this particular model.
> 
> There is a dealer in Ghartkopar who it seems has around 10 Pilots in stock.
> 
> I would be grateful; if anyone can tell me where I can buy a HMT Leo and the HMT Excel Automatic watches.
> 
> I also saw the NASL and ADSL watches, but strangely they did not speak to me as much as the simple Pilot or even the Kanchan and Nachiket models.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Hari


Welcome Hari,
So the HMT fever is spreading to Mumbai. 
This is a real problem with HMT watches, they only look beautiful on your wrist, Tie one NASL or ADSL watch on you wrist and I am sure it will grab lots and lots of attention (including your's). This is my own experience.

AkshayB


----------



## Anand184

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

I know exactly what you mean Hari .The latest models of HMT mechanical watches are good looking no doubt.But they seem to lack the style element of the older models .I don't mean to say that NASL and ADSL should look retro .The thing which they seem to lack according to my observation is that ,they don't have that aesthetic harmony when it comes to the color of the dial ,the shape of the hands,the dial pattern and NASL's case is too plain.
What HMT could and should have done is .They could have super-sized the older models to, say,maybe at least 42 mm. I always wonder what it would have looked like if the Janata,Pilot,Sona,Rajat were more than 42 mm in width.
Another model which hasn't been discussed in this thread is the HMT Kohinoor .It's an bigger model of the classic HMT line up .
Maybe Akshay should buy that one and post some pictures of it here.


----------



## Anand184

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

In fact the very first watch on my hit list was the automatic Excel Ananth .It's a real looker!.Sadly though it's not in production any more.


----------



## Anand184

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

The HMT Kohinoor is a more than 39 mm watch and my personal favourite among hand wound watches of HMT.It wont qualify as being beautiful .It's handsome and rugged with clear cut chisseled features. It's a better looking watch on the wrist than the NASL.
My advise would be to go for the grey dialled version of the HMT Kohinoor.In fact the HMT poster at the showroom has this model. I must admit they have done justice to an model of theirs in the pictures at last.


----------



## akshayb

*My new HMT Kohinoor*

Hi Anand,
Here it goes for you.:-!
I took lots of pics on Rep. Day Morning, But Didn't put them in one go to enjoy and discuss all the watches properly.

HMT Kohinoor, I found in five dial colours, White, Black, Golden, Silver and Steel Grey, but I liked White and Black most, So I bought only two.




























Pictures Says all.

AkshayB​


----------



## munno

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Narender said:


> Hi Akshay,
> 
> I wud jus like to know one thing. People in this thread prefer HMT watches, esp mechanical.
> I wud like to start a new thread to know fa which reasons we like mech watches. I am sure the feedback from all wud be interstng to read.How to do this?
> 
> Naren.


Naren, you can start new thread in "Affordable Watches" forum.



hari317 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My name is Hari, I live in Mumbai and have just now joined WUS to thank you all. Ever since I came across this thread, I have wanted a Pilot watch and I could finally purchase one today from a Dealer in Dadar, Mumbai for just Rs 615. Both the HMT showrooms in Mumbai located at Dadar and Cuffe parade were out of stocks of this particular model.
> 
> There is a dealer in Ghartkopar who it seems has around 10 Pilots in stock.
> 
> I would be grateful; if anyone can tell me where I can buy a HMT Leo and the HMT Excel Automatic watches.
> 
> I also saw the NASL and ADSL watches, but strangely they did not speak to me as much as the simple Pilot or even the Kanchan and Nachiket models.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Hari


Welcome, Hari. Hope you will enjoy your stay here. :-!



akshayb said:


> Hi Anand,
> 
> HMT Kohinoor, I found in five dial colours, White, Black, Golden, Silver and Steel Grey, but I liked White and Black most, So I bought only two.
> 
> 
> AkshayB​


gee, Akshay, your'e on fire. I hope you don't break a bank. ;-) 
Acutally, this is the beauty of HMT. One can afford to buy several watches in one go without breaking bank. And, they are so full of charactar, you keep on buying more and more.:-!


----------



## akshayb

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Anand184 said:


> I know exactly what you mean Hari .The latest models of HMT mechanical watches are good looking no doubt.But they seem to lack the style element of the older models .I don't mean to say that NASL and ADSL should look retro .The thing which they seem to lack according to my observation is that ,they don't have that aesthetic harmony when it comes to the color of the dial ,the shape of the hands,the dial pattern and NASL's case is too plain.
> What HMT could and should have done is .They could have super-sized the older models to, say,maybe at least 42 mm. I always wonder what it would have looked like if the Janata,Pilot,Sona,Rajat were more than 42 mm in width.
> Another model which hasn't been discussed in this thread is the HMT Kohinoor .It's an bigger model of the classic HMT line up .
> Maybe Akshay should buy that one and post some pictures of it here.





Anand184 said:


> In fact the very first watch on my hit list was the automatic Excel Ananth .It's a real looker!.Sadly though it's not in production any more.





Anand184 said:


> The HMT Kohinoor is a more than 39 mm watch and my personal favourite among hand wound watches of HMT.It wont qualify as being beautiful .It's handsome and rugged with clear cut chisseled features. It's a better looking watch on the wrist than the NASL.
> My advise would be to go for the grey dialled version of the HMT Kohinoor.In fact the HMT poster at the showroom has this model. I must admit they have done justice to an model of theirs in the pictures at last.


yeah Anand there are lots of gems in HMT's chest, grab what is available, first.
I also was thinking on the same lines, HMT should think of bringing out larger dials. I think watches available in India when HMT watches were launched (favre leuba, sandoz, west end etc.) had very small dials, so compared to those models HMT came out with larger dials. Even with their European looking designs like JANATA, SONA, Pilot etc. dial size is smaller as compared to European watches.

The other thing I have observed in HMT mech. watches is that Hour, markings on the dial has no variation, I have seen plan lines in most of their models, may be we can call it signature style of HMT, but I got so much bored with these markings that I didn't buy a single watch from HMT show room for me (this has happened first time in last two months, since I started buying them ;-)). In spite I bought a nice hand wound watch for my wife with hour markings in Roman numerical.

AkshayB


----------



## Flightpath

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Hi,

I know that I might catch some flack for saying this but...........

This is a "Forum dedicated to Pilot's and Military watches"

The indian made watches discussed in this thread are cheap and of low quality, just look at the first watch discussed, rust in the movement, very badly printed face and very rough lum application.

A professional pilot, aircrew or soldier would not rely on this as their primary watch (even the one with 'Pilot' printed on the face).

I'm really not sure what all the fuss is about with these low cost watches, is it because they are so cheap and out dated? ( a collectable?):-s

cheers,

-John


----------



## akshayb

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

I think you are least educated about HMT watches, Rust in the movement? :-s. I have not seen a single HMT watch with rust in the movement, even I have a very old HMT watch running perfectly and accurately. with no signs of rusting any where on the watch.( you can see pics on reply #428 on this thread).

I suggest you to go through this thread to know more about HMT watches.

Inexpensive doesn't mean cheap, and expensive doesn't mean good product .

Though I agree with you that this is a wrong place to discuss these watches.

AkshayB


----------



## j4ester

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



hari317 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My name is Hari, I live in Mumbai and have just now joined WUS to thank you all. Ever since I came across this thread, I have wanted a Pilot watch and I could finally purchase one today from a Dealer in Dadar, Mumbai for just Rs 615. Both the HMT showrooms in Mumbai located at Dadar and Cuffe parade were out of stocks of this particular model.
> 
> There is a dealer in Ghartkopar who it seems has around 10 Pilots in stock.
> 
> I would be grateful; if anyone can tell me where I can buy a HMT Leo and the HMT Excel Automatic watches.
> 
> I also saw the NASL and ADSL watches, but strangely they did not speak to me as much as the simple Pilot or even the Kanchan and Nachiket models.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Hari


Dear All,

I take this opportunity to welcome a dear friend and fountain pen guru, Hari to this forum. The kind of service that Hari has done to the world of fountain pens (both Indian and others) is very commendable. He has bought to the notice of pen loving fraternity, the beauty of Indian fountain pen brands.
One of the experts on Montblanc pens, he is a resource centre on other pens too. So if any of the watch loving fraternity have any questions on fountain pens, you know whom to ask 

Once again I warmly welcome him to this forum and the HMT Brotherhood 
Regards
Jai


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Now, if I may throw in some diplomacy:
I see HMT as a manufacturer, that makes some oldfashioned designs (because they sell well), and some new designs (that also sell well) aimed at the Indian Public.
The size I guess reflects the (on average) smaller Indian male wrist.
The movements are well proven 1960ies 17 Jewelled undecorated ex-Japanese work horses, made to a "sufficient" standard.
(Analogy-Mercedes Benz Diesel engine.)
THe finishing is not that bad, fully comparable to cheaper Japanese products, IMO.

Now for the price:
I would love to know the cost of the Janata (just an example ) in Rupees, and also the average Indian yearly income.
As it is in the world, the exchange rate between different currencies is depending on one for me unknown factor, but I know that if you take 2 guys, with the exactly same job, one in India and one in Sweden, convert both salaries to, say, USD, the income is hugely different.

Just some words late on Saturday night!


----------



## munno

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Janne said:


> Now, if I may throw in some diplomacy:
> I see HMT as a manufacturer, that makes some oldfashioned designs (because they sell well), and some new designs (that also sell well) aimed at the Indian Public.
> The size I guess reflects the (on average) smaller Indian male wrist.
> The movements are well proven 1960ies 17 Jewelled undecorated ex-Japanese work horses, made to a "sufficient" standard.
> (Analogy-Mercedes Benz Diesel engine.)
> THe finishing is not that bad, fully comparable to cheaper Japanese products, IMO.
> 
> Now for the price:
> I would love to know the cost of the Janata (just an example ) in Rupees, and also the average Indian yearly income.
> As it is in the world, the exchange rate between different currencies is depending on one for me unknown factor, but I know that if you take 2 guys, with the exactly same job, one in India and one in Sweden, convert both salaries to, say, USD, the income is hugely different.
> 
> Just some words late on Saturday night!


well put, Janne.

Cost of Janta Rs.512 (if they offer discount, one could get for Rs. 375.00) and average yearly salary Rs. 240,000.00.

Expensive watch does not make it better or accurate.


----------



## hari317

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Anand184 said:


> ...The thing which they seem to lack according to my observation is that ,they don't have that aesthetic harmony when it comes to the color of the dial ,the shape of the hands,the dial pattern and NASL's case is too plain.


I quite agree, My dad has this Janata that he bought in '65 and I tend to associate hmt with a certain style of watch. NASL and ADSL are good, the NASL IIRC was too large on my wrist and I am thankful that hmt is still up and running and that they continue to produce reasonably sized watches that are immune to the fickle world of fashion trends.



Anand184 said:


> In fact the very first watch on my hit list was the automatic Excel Ananth .It's a real looker!.Sadly though it's not in production any more.


Very Sad, I really want to buy an Excel too, it is still listed on the HMTI site. No chances of old stock even in Bangalore? Anyone in bangalore can help me?



j4ester said:


> Dear All,
> Once again I warmly welcome him to this forum and the HMT Brotherhood


Thanks for the warm welcome Jai. I hope I will learn more about watches from you all. I have been a lurker on WUS and have benifitted immensely from the reviews and discussions here.

Regards,
Hari


----------



## hari317

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Janne said:


> Now, if I may throw in some diplomacy:
> I see HMT as a manufacturer, that makes some oldfashioned designs (because they sell well), and some new designs (that also sell well) aimed at the Indian Public.


Hi, AFAIK hmt was in very poor financial shape right from the mid 90's when Titan of TATA entered the market with their quartz watches. HMT is not selling well, maybe a chicken and egg problem. It is very difficult to find and buy an HMT these days. Even the marketing team at hmt is not aware of the legacy that they have in their hands, with a good sales promotion and creating a market awareness they can really turn around the company.

However the mechanical watches made by HMT were good and they worked, so in typical Indian fashion, this company simply forgot to stop making these watches and still continue to do so, to our benefit. Similar is the case with a company called Royal Enfield which still makes the Royal enfield bullet motorcycle of the '55 design.



Janne said:


> Now for the price:
> I would love to know the cost of the Janata (just an example ) in Rupees, and also the average Indian yearly income.
> As it is in the world, the exchange rate between different currencies is depending on one for me unknown factor, but I know that if you take 2 guys, with the exactly same job, one in India and one in Sweden, convert both salaries to, say, USD, the income is hugely different.


Rs 550 for a Janata(Janata literally means the ordinary Citizen), average income of an Indian family will come out to be too low. As you might know there are very poor people in India too for whom a watch is the last thing on their mind.

Avg income of a family that can afford to think about a watch is say 5000Rs. so 10%. HMT is doing a great service for making a watch available at this price point.

A good engineer in India makes about 50K rs a month in a Government job, around 1000USD or maybe double that in a priovate engineering firm say 2000USD not more than that.

Best,
Hari


----------



## Flightpath

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Hi AkshayB,

first, I agree with you...."Inexpensive doesn't mean cheap, and expensive doesn't mean good product ". 

I may seem a be a bit harsh in my comments, but there IS a rusty screw head and some darkened places on the movement in the very first photo of that 'Pilot' movement. Look at the screw head and within the '+-' engraveing (dirt maybe?).......... could be just a 'one off' that missed QC?

I don't mind threads like this (good discussion) but it's in a 'Pilot's and military watch' forum, maybe if HMT have such a following there should be an HMT or 'indian watch' theme forum?

Janne, thanks for a bit of ballance, yes, these watches are made to be very cost effective for a purpose, I see your point, maybe the thread should be transfered over the the 'affordable watches' forum?

cheers and enjoy your watches!

-John


----------



## munno

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Flightpath said:


> Hi AkshayB,
> 
> first, I agree with you...."Inexpensive doesn't mean cheap, and expensive doesn't mean good product ".
> 
> I may seem a be a bit harsh in my comments, but there IS a rusty screw head and some darkened places on the movement in the very first photo of that 'Pilot' movement. Look at the screw head and within the '+-' engraveing (dirt maybe?).......... could be just a 'one off' that missed QC?
> 
> I don't mind threads like this (good discussion) but it's in a 'Pilot's and military watch' forum, maybe if HMT have such a following there should be an HMT or 'indian watch' theme forum?
> 
> Janne, thanks for a bit of ballance, yes, these watches are made to be very cost effective for a purpose, I see your point, maybe the thread should be transfered over the the 'affordable watches' forum?
> 
> cheers and enjoy your watches!
> 
> -John


John, I do agree with you that this thread has gone bit too far from the purpose of original poster and I did suggested to friends in one of my post to move to Affordables forum. It will happen, just taking bit of time.


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

@Akshay & Hari
Cool down friends! No need to take offence. The doubt is perfectly valid from a western point of view.

@Flightpath
The watches were out of production for quite a while. The Indian public had taken a fancy to quartz watches and moved on to another brand. The once "national" brand was (still is) in doldrums. Interested people (me included) were scouring watch shops in the hinterland / villages for them. Sometimes we found them, but the the less said about the condition of storage, the better. In one shop I visited the owner pulled a trunk from the attic and took out the watches. So the rusting issue could have been present in more than one watch sourced from such a state of storage. There is a subsequent attempt at revival, and the fresh stock that I purchased and even sent out to friends overseas did not have this issue.

As you had pointed out, the main attraction is nostalgia and that of buying a 60's design watch. IMO comparing them with similarly priced watches from elsewhere is not valid. The company was started by the Government during a socialistic era, when watches were a luxury, to provide work horse watches for the masses at an affordable price. So the price was kept deliberately low. Whom else have you seen making a braiile watch for the visually impaired, that were priced even lower? The affordability of the masses as well as taste has moved on. The braille watch is no longer valid in the era of talking watches. But the company still plods on in the old way!

Contrary to what you think, they were issued to the armed forces as well, though in a slightly different version. For instance, the pilot watch issued to the air force pilots was hackable. And they keep fairly accurate time for a long long time.

@Janne
The income levels differ widely. But there is a very sizeable population (drivers of cabs & autorickshaws, carpenters, plumbers, maids etc) who live on $100 - 150 a month. These watches are targetted at them. But with the revival of interest in mechanical watches, everyone is now buying them, as they are the only company making mechanical watches in India now.


----------



## Crusader

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Seeing the military origin of the watches, and the fact that very little is known about the world of Indian watches, I am quite happy that hosting this successful thread has enriched the Watchuseek community by a sub-continent. ;-)

Of course members are free to post wherever they want, be it here or on Affordables.

Good to see you here again, John ... it has been a few months since I saw a post from you. I am sure there are a many threads on Pil-Mil that you may find more interesting than Indian watches. These other threads more to your interest will not gain in quality or attractiveness if this thread did not exist, or if it were moved.  It Is but a single thread, after all ...


----------



## Flightpath

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Gansan said:


> @Akshay & Hari
> Cool down friends! No need to take offence. The doubt is perfectly valid from a western point of view.
> 
> @Flightpath
> The watches were out of production for quite a while. The Indian public had taken a fancy to quartz watches and moved on to another brand. The once "national" brand was (still is) in doldrums. Interested people (me included) were scouring watch shops in the hinterland / villages for them. Sometimes we found them, but the the less said about the condition of storage, the better. In one shop I visited the owner pulled a trunk from the attic and took out the watches. So the rusting issue could have been present in more than one watch sourced from such a state of storage. There is a subsequent attempt at revival, and the fresh stock that I purchased and even sent out to friends overseas did not have this issue.
> 
> As you had pointed out, the main attraction is nostalgia and that of buying a 60's design watch. IMO comparing them with similarly priced watches from elsewhere is not valid. The company was started by the Government during a socialistic era, when watches were a luxury, to provide work horse watches for the masses at an affordable price. So the price was kept deliberately low. Whom else have you seen making a braiile watch for the visually impaired, that were priced even lower? The affordability of the masses as well as taste has moved on. The braille watch is no longer valid in the era of talking watches. But the company still plods on in the old way!
> 
> Contrary to what you think, they were issued to the armed forces as well, though in a slightly different version. For instance, the pilot watch issued to the air force pilots was hackable. And they keep fairly accurate time for a long long time.
> 
> @Janne
> The income levels differ widely. But there is a very sizeable population (drivers of cabs & autorickshaws, carpenters, plumbers, maids etc) who live on $100 - 150 a month. These watches are targetted at them. But with the revival of interest in mechanical watches, everyone is now buying them, as they are the only company making mechanical watches in India now.


Good post! 

I did know of the issue ones, that's what this forum was for.

cheers,

-John


----------



## Crusader

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Flightpath said:


> I did know of the issue ones, that's what this forum was for.


Just for the record, while the MWR forum may indeed emphasize issued over other watches, Pil-Mil is open to the discussion of all sorts of military and military-style watches.


----------



## Flightpath

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Crusader said:


> Just for the record, while the MWR forum may indeed emphasize issued over other watches, Pil-Mil is open to the discussion of all sorts of military and military-style watches.


Thanks Martin, I don't have much to report on new watch finds since we moved into a new house in October (no money!), but it's nice to look!

I guess I did pick up that nice RAF Heuer cockpit timer, but that was a Christmas present to myself and I can't justify buying anything else until my birthday!;-)

I went back and had another look at the HTM 'Pilot' watch that was at the beginning of this thread. 
The rust on the movement _may _have come from incorrct storage of the watch (as per one reply), but looking at the rough printing of the face and the roughly applied luminous material shows that some models at least might suffer from a low level of quality control during manufacture.

cheers,

-John:-!


----------



## akshayb

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Flightpath said:


> Hi AkshayB,
> 
> first, I agree with you...."Inexpensive doesn't mean cheap, and expensive doesn't mean good product ".
> 
> I may seem a be a bit harsh in my comments, but there IS a rusty screw head and some darkened places on the movement in the very first photo of that 'Pilot' movement. Look at the screw head and within the '+-' engraveing (dirt maybe?).......... could be just a 'one off' that missed QC?
> 
> -John


That is not a rust mark but kind of paint or sealant to fix the adjustment screw after calibration of watch. I have checked with my many HMT watches, and every watch have it. 
Other point for HMT being inexpensive is the cost of labour i.e very less in India compared with Europe and Japan.

John wear a HMT and you would fall in love with it.:-!

AkshayB


----------



## akshayb

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Crusader said:


> Good to see you here again, John ... it has been a few months since I saw a post from you. I am sure there are a many threads on Pil-Mil that you may find more interesting than Indian watches. These other threads more to your interest will not gain in quality or attractiveness if this thread did not exist, or if it were moved.  It Is but a single thread, after all ...


 Martin, I think you also have your own doubts about quality of these watches?
I suppose this thread in your opinion is a medium to compare and make other threads more attractive? and indicates that you have your own doubt full opinions about HMT watches.

AkshayB


----------



## Anand184

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Hey Gansan why do you even bother convincing someone who has no idea about HMT watches and still comments on it? !!
Let him go through the thread himself if he wants to and then make 'wise' comments .


----------



## Anand184

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

In future if someone doesn't like the watches discussed here.They can save us all the trouble and spare us from their comments.
I can make it even more simple if needed.In the so called " aussie/in your face way ".


----------



## Crusader

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



akshayb said:


> Martin, I think you also have your own doubts about quality of these watches?
> I suppose this thread in your opinion is a medium to compare and make other threads more attractive? and indicates that you have your own doubt full opinions about HMT watches.
> 
> AkshayB


Not at all, Akshay ... rather the opposite: I am just pointing out that if someone doesn't appreciate this particular thread, they are free to ignore it and focus on other subjects more to their liking. No need for anyone to complain about a single thread being outside the purview of the forum.

I am perfectly happy with the thread as it is. 

As for quality ... you wouldn't believe the movements used in present-day US mechanical military watches. :-x


----------



## Anand184

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Thanks Martin .Yeah when you as a moderator have no issues with the thread why do others bother posting about it here.


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Anand184 said:


> Hey Gansan why do you even bother convincing someone who has no idea about HMT watches and still comments on it? !!
> Let him go through the thread himself if he wants to and then make 'wise' comments .


I was not trying to convince. I was merely stating facts / putting things in perspective for someone who is not from India and wondering what it is all about. It is for him to draw his own conclusions. The watches will not become bad just because someone who has not even seen them "in the flesh" says so.

HMT will not strike the same chord in the heart of someone from another country as it does in ours. Just as we don't view, say, GM / Ford cars the same way our friends from the USA will do. So there is no need to get worked up!


----------



## Anand184

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Gansan said:


> I was not trying to convince. I was merely stating facts / putting things in perspective for someone who is not from India and wondering what it is all about. It is for him to draw his own conclusions. The watches will not become bad just because someone who has not even seen them "in the flesh" says so.
> 
> HMT will not strike the same chord in the heart of someone from another country as it does in ours. Just as we don't view, say, GM / Ford cars the same way our friends from the USA will do. So there is no need to get worked up!


Yeah i know what you mean .But still the casual manner in which he dismissed the watches called for this kind of a response.


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

So roughly speaking, the cost of an HMT watch for example a Swede is a Fast-food meal, but for an Indian a couple of hours work.
That was exactly what I thought.
Yes, as dear Gansan pinted out, there were/are made for the Indian Masses, but they were not "dirtcheap" for them. I am sure it still took a bit of saving for a Rickshaw driver to buy one of the HMT's!

Compared to other watches produced "for the masses", It compares wery well.
The East German production was considered crap by most.
The Soviet various watches for the masess were better
The Czech ones better again.

We can not compare a HMT with one made in Switzerland today.
Compare a standard (low end) 1960ies Swiss with HMT.


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Janne said:


> are made for the Indian Masses, but they were not "dirtcheap" for them. I am sure it still took a bit of saving for a Rickshaw driver to buy one of the HMT's!


The price of a HMT Janata or Pilot will be equal to about a couple of days' earnings for him.


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Gansan said:


> The price of a HMT Janata or Pilot will be equal to about a couple of days' earnings for him.


Thanks!


----------



## bjp

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



akshayb said:


> That is not a rust mark but kind of paint or sealant to fix the adjustment screw after calibration of watch. I have checked with my many HMT watches, and every watch have it.
> Other point for HMT being inexpensive is the cost of labour i.e very less in India compared with Europe and Japan.
> 
> John wear a HMT and you would fall in love with it.:-!
> 
> AkshayB


That certainly looks like rust. That screw (the one with the manky substance, rust v. sealant) would not need or get any sort of "sealant". It's an assembly screw, not a regulator adjustment screw. Besides, you don't seal or loctite watch movement screws.

-ben


----------



## hari317

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Well, I visited the Ghatkopar-W HMT showroom in Mumbai today. It is by far the best shop for HMT's that I have seen in Mumbai. It is run by an Old Couple and the gentleman is very kind and I must have spent around an hour there.

I picked up a gorgeous Sona with a gold dial for 850/- rupees. The finish on the SONA I found to be very high as compared to the Pilot and with a genuine leather strap as opposed to the rubber strap on the Pilot.

He gave an useful tip reg the winding of the handwound watches. He asked me to count the no. of turns required to reach the end stop during the first wind of the watch. He told me to wind the watch "two turns less than full" on subsequent winds, this he said will prevent inadvertent over winding and prolong the life of the watch. He also told me that the innards of the Sona are made of brass components and that of the Pilot are steel. Has anyone here opened a Sona?

I also saw some beautiful hmt handwound pocket watches for very low prices and one with a see through back, I very much wanted to buy but could not imagine myself with a pocket watch, any tips how to carry such a watch in these modern days and formal office setup?

Thanks!
Hari


----------



## akshayb

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



bjp said:


> That certainly looks like rust. That screw (the one with the manky substance, rust v. sealant) would not need or get any sort of "sealant". It's an assembly screw, not a regulator adjustment screw. Besides, you don't seal or loctite watch movement screws.
> 
> -ben


I think Franz would be right person to reply for that, because this is his watch and it would difficult to comment on other persons watch, just by seeing the pic, but in last few days I have got many old HMTs, most of which worked after some winding right away and worked perfectly after cleaning and lube job. Even in these old watches, I haven't observed any rust marks.

Thanks bjp for enlightening me.

Any ways I am not a watch expert, but certainly will know more, if remain in company of you guys.(I have learned to open screwed backs of HMTs after I started reading this forum, are you listening, Martin ):-!.

Here is a Pic for you guys to cool Down a bit, :-d










This watch I changed to a nice black leather strap. And it goes well with my blue jeans. And many people have asked about it.

AkshayB​


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

I was of the impression that ALL HMT 17J movements were the old Citizen design, with steel coloured bridges etc.

I think the old gentleman meant the case!
The Pilot has a S/s case and maybe the Sona one made from Brass, subsequently Gilded?

I checked the HMT site and indeed that is the case! (;-))

All gilded HMT watches have a case of Brass.
All HMT S/s watches are S/s, not chromed brass
And a couple of the automatic ones have an Aluminium case!

You go and tell the Old Gentleman that Janne from the Caribbean told you that! :-!


----------



## munno

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Anand184 said:


> In future if someone doesn't like the watches discussed here.They can save us all the trouble and spare us from their comments.
> I can make it even more simple if needed.In the so called " aussie/in your face way ".


Settle down, Anand. Everyone has their views & opinons, by getting worked up you become not much different.



hari317 said:


> I also saw some beautiful hmt handwound pocket watches for very low prices and one with a see through back, I very much wanted to buy but could not imagine myself with a pocket watch, any tips how to carry such a watch in these modern days and formal office setup?
> 
> Thanks!
> Hari


I wanted one as well but then thought, what will I do with that beautifull watch and how would I carry it? o|. Thought came to mind that I could wear it in neck and hide behind shir but it would be heavy and would look funny. I am not much of pocket watch collector either.


----------



## munno

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Friends, I just noticed that on HMT site they dissabled "Handwound" link which was link to all handwound watches. :-(

Something is cooking at HMT. I am afraid thinking they made a decision to stop production. o|


----------



## akshayb

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



munno said:


> Friends, I just noticed that on HMT site they dissabled "Handwound" link which was link to all handwound watches. :-(
> 
> Something is cooking at HMT. I am afraid thinking they made a decision to stop production. o|


Don't worry it's up and running, production will not stop at least for another century. :-!


----------



## munno

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



akshayb said:


> Don't worry it's up and running, production will not stop at least for another century. :-!


when you say "up and running" you mean production or the link because link is not up and running.

http://www.hmti.com/Html/Watches/dsp_WatchesGallery.asp

If you mean production, how can you be so sure. ;-) I still have my doubts about continuation of this little govt. funded organisations the way it is going. I would love the idea that my son also be able to buy these watches.


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

The Handwound link was fine when I checked the details about the cases.
Maybe it is your computer, it has a "HMT Overload" ??
:-d


----------



## akshayb

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



munno said:


> when you say "up and running" you mean production or the link because link is not up and running.
> 
> http://www.hmti.com/Html/Watches/dsp_WatchesGallery.asp
> 
> If you mean production, how can you be so sure. ;-) I still have my doubts about continuation of this little govt. funded organisations the way it is going. I would love the idea that my son also be able to buy these watches.


All the HMT mech watches are made at their Ranibagh plant near Nanitaal, which is still not closed, but I have my own presumptions that they have enough orders to run it full time.(except Pilot)

I am checking link right now : http://www.hmti.com/Html/Watches/Dsp_Models.asp?sLevel=3&sGroupID=0202&sName=Gents&Pid=0146

which is also up.|>

AkshayB


----------



## munno

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Janne said:


> The Handwound link was fine when I checked the details about the cases.
> Maybe it is your computer, it has a "HMT Overload" ??
> :-d


Now this is driving me crazy. I checked in FF and IE and both has same issue, BTW, I check them in defferent computers.

See attached.


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

I thought my Pilots were made in Kashmir?


----------



## munno

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Disregard my stupidity. The links are actually under Hand Wound section displaying Gents or Ladies. I was concentrating on the text Hand Wound.

man, I can not belive how I missed it.o|

I apologise to all, need to get a life and avoid early morning or late night posting.


----------



## akshayb

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Janne said:


> I thought my Pilots were made in Kashmir?


Yeah Pilots are of course made in Their Jammu and Sri Nagar Plants.


----------



## hari317

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Janne said:


> I was of the impression that ALL HMT 17J movements were the old Citizen design, with steel coloured bridges etc.
> 
> I think the old gentleman meant the case!
> The Pilot has a S/s case and maybe the Sona one made from Brass, subsequently Gilded?
> 
> I checked the HMT site and indeed that is the case! (;-))


Hi Janne, right you are, yes I even saw a German site with the Sona opened to reveal its movement and it was steel there. However the "see through back" handwound pocket watch with 17J movement had all copper colored parts inside and it also had some decoration with vertical lines on the bridge, so just for the sake of documenting this, I will buy the watch and share the pics.

Best Wishes,
Hari


----------



## Narender

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Hi Martin,

The threads are getting interesting day by day. But it would be great to know every person's opinion as to why they like HMT watches in the current world . I am also a die hard fan of HMT mechanical watches but it would be interesting to know each individual's reason fa their liking, which in turn would fascinate many others. How shld I post this as a topic in this thread? Please help.

Cheers,
Narender.E.S.


----------



## Crusader

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Narender said:


> Hi Martin,
> 
> The threads are getting interesting day by day. But it would be great to know every person's opinion as to why they like HMT watches in the current world . I am also a die hard fan of HMT mechanical watches but it would be interesting to know each individual's reason fa their liking, which in turn would fascinate many others. How shld I post this as a topic in this thread? Please help.
> 
> Cheers,
> Narender.E.S.


I suggest you start a new thread here on Pil-Mil, or on Affordables, with a poll and the request for members to elaborate their reasons for liking HMT watches.


----------



## akshayb

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Crusader said:


> As for quality ... you wouldn't believe the movements used in present-day US mechanical military watches.


Hi Martin,
I just missed this point at the height of discussion, Can you put more light on quote above. Can you please elaborate what all watches are coming with the HMT 020 / Citizen 0210 movement. (I suppose Citizen no longer produce this movement):think:

Thanks:thanks


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Crusader means that todays US military watches have very crude, (rubbish? no, they work after all, so not rubbish) basic movements.
No, Citzen do not longer manufacture that movement.
I suspect that HMT were given or bought the actual design. And the machinery I guess.
This is done quite frequently in the Automotive world.
Fiat gave the tools to the Soviets to build a lada model, Huyndai were sold an obsolete car, etc etc.


----------



## akshayb

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Janne, 
HMT it self is a Machine tool manufacturer, Watches are just a small part of this large government conglomerate. They have grown like any thing after their establishment, So I think they might added many things after that. I met a guy from HMT watch production, in the HMT Showroom (which is in middle of HMT area of Bangalore) during one of my visit, informed me that they have many Swiss made machines.
Volumes in India means real Volumes. Which HMT solely used to cater.


----------



## Crusader

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



akshayb said:


> Hi Martin,
> I just missed this point at the height of discussion, Can you put more light on quote above. Can you please elaborate what all watches are coming with the HMT 020 / Citizen 0210 movement. (I suppose Citizen no longer produce this movement):think:
> 
> Thanks:thanks


Janne has already said it ... mundane, raw, unfinished movements are no indication that a watch cannot not work properly (if not in chronometer specs.).

It is really amazing how the world of reasonably accurate mechanical watches spans the width between crude and unfinished movements to the highly polished, and they all work well enough.  One of the reasons why the lowly military watches ahve a dear place in my heart. ;-)


----------



## munno

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Martin, what does current US Mil issued watch/es look like? would be nice to see.


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

I suspect that HMT pays Royalties wor each movement. Or Royalties for the Citizen Patented "Parashock?

I thik the HMT are quite clever.
Instead of developing own movements, they buy/get a Citizen one.
Instead of developing all their Tractors, they get the Czech Zetor.
Everybody is happy.

What about this:
"Saving money here, getting Royalties there, 
those WUSsies seek it everywhere
Is it Dehli, - is it in Meerut?
That damned elusive HMT!"

:-d:-d

Do you guys know what I am paraphrasing?


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Cool, eh?


----------



## munno

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

you're thinking too much. ;-)


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Is that your reply?
Wrong!
But you still deserve some Red Flowers!


----------



## akshayb

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

If we go into the history it will a long-long story, and of course out of preview of this thread and forum, Present situations is that People from place of HMT are buying Lots and Lots of companies all over, be it JLR or Arcelor, I think watch cos can be next.
I have heard, Swiss well finished and well decorated watches are also made from steel by co. owned by people from Land of HMT watches and of Course HMT Tractors. 
Is Zetor still makes Tractors?:-s

It's all matter of Time any ways.
AkshayB


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

HMT have recently developed some new high beat,high precision mechanical movements but watches with those movements are yet to be released. What is currently sold is the same old Citizen licenced (though in-house) movement and / or some variations of it. Basically only three movements. So in the current scenario the pedigree of HMT watches is undoubtedly Citizen,(though Citizen had stopped making these movements long back). This will hold good till the time the new HMT movements hit the market, sell well and the old movements are discontinued.

There is nothing to be offended about this, the company was formed by the Govt with Citizen collaboration, after all.


----------



## munno

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Gansan said:


> HMT have recently developed some new high beat,high precision mechanical movements but watches with those movements are yet to be released.


Now that is a news. :-! Any idea of the ball park price for these ones?


----------



## akshayb

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

This is a real good news in two accepts one is that we will be getting watches with brand new HMT movements and other one is that We need not to fear in regard to closure or sell out of HMT watches Ltd. as they are trying to bring it back on tracks.:-!


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Yes, Zetor is alive and prospering. The models are a bit more modern that the HMT model.
But I guess the HMT Zetor is far cheaper, and unless you are a style concious farmer it really does not matter.

Style concious - that brings me back to my little rime riddle.

Nobody cracked it yet?


----------



## munno

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Janne said:


> Nobody cracked it yet?


I couldn't get my head around this part, "Is it Dehli, - is it in Meerut?". :-s

cummon, Janne, reveal it.


----------



## akshayb

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

I have learned to open screwed backs of my HMT watches, (that's not a big deal), but not able to go beyond that. Can any one guide me about any on line resources where I can learn to take out stem and move ahead further.
Any DIYer out there.

Thanks
AkshayB


----------



## river rat

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

I collect real issue watches and sometime's watches a real pilot mite use.And saw one some say something about this watch that you guys seem to like.Here is a thread of a HMT that I would go crazy over and don't under stand why you guys would go crazy over a civilian model.
http://global-horology.com/GHMB/viewtopic.php?f=96&t=4428
Now this watch I think is a neat watch do to it has history behind it and it's the real mccoy.Now when I grew up I was I guess you can say poor and we had this watch called a timex you can get it for 9.95 and it's nothing I would want in my collection today it's cheap and I don't see nobody posting a civilian Timex model here check out this web site about the cheap watch I grew up with they got some cool comercials.
http://ialreadyhaveawatch.com/watch-articles/general/timex-watch-vintage-commercial-videos/
To me this civilian watch is no differnt than a cheap timex and I would never buy another Timex except one that was a plastic one issued to US troops in Veitnam that was made as a through away.Since this has no military connection that why I think it should be in the affordible section the same if somebody like's a cheap timex.Just my two cent's.


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

"We seek him here, we seek him there
Those Frenchies seek him everywhere
Is he in Heaven, - is he in Hell?
The demmed, elusile Pimpernell!"

One of the most famous lines from a movie!
Scarlet Pimpernell by Baroness Orczy
1934 movie with Leslie Howard, one of the best portrayals ever.
Also, Leslie is one of my favourite actors.


----------



## akshayb

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



river rat said:


> I collect real issue watches and sometime's watches a real pilot mite use.And saw one some say something about this watch that you guys seem to like.Here is a thread of a HMT that I would go crazy over and don't under stand why you guys would go crazy over a civilian model.
> http://global-horology.com/GHMB/viewtopic.php?f=96&t=4428
> Now this watch I think is a neat watch do to it has history behind it and it's the real mccoy.Now when I grew up I was I guess you can say poor and we had this watch called a timex you can get it for 9.95 and it's nothing I would want in my collection today it's cheap and I don't see nobody posting a civilian Timex model here check out this web site about the cheap watch I grew up with they got some cool comercials.
> http://ialreadyhaveawatch.com/watch-articles/general/timex-watch-vintage-commercial-videos/
> To me this civilian watch is no differnt than a cheap timex and I would never buy another Timex except one that was a plastic one issued to US troops in Veitnam that was made as a through away.Since this has no military connection that why I think it should be in the affordible section the same if somebody like's a cheap timex.Just my two cent's.


I was wondering that I might have seen this before and here it is,

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=199343

Probably Indian army don't issue watches on regular basis and Watches disscussed on this thread are popularly used by Indian Army Personels.

AkshayB


----------



## hari317

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

An update on the Sona that I bought this Sunday: I wore it to work today and the watch started losing time, it lost over an hour in a 6 hour period!

I rushed to the dealer after work, they immediately replaced the watch, no questions asked, great service! I hope the replacement will continue to keep good time.

Regards,
Hari


----------



## munno

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



hari317 said:


> An update on the Sona that I bought this Sunday: I wore it to work today and the watch started losing time, it lost over an hour in a 6 hour period!
> 
> I rushed to the dealer after work, they immediately replaced the watch, no questions asked, great service! I hope the replacement will continue to keep good time.
> 
> Regards,
> Hari


that is good customer service. glad it got sorted and hope new one keep time well.


----------



## Narender

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

All,

Please find the new thread I have started. Hope you find it interesting.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=357813

Thanks,
Narender.E.S.


----------



## Crusader

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Following a number of requests to move the subject of Indian watches to a broader forum, the Affordable Watches Forum welcomes the discussion of Indian watches at their forum: https://www.watchuseek.com/forumdisplay.php?f=71

I will close this thread, and copy it over to Affordables at https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=358912

The discussion of Indian military and aviation watches on the Pil-Mil forum is, naturally, much welcomed and encouraged. Please open a new thread for such a topic.


----------

